# I w b



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

For A PX4 40 Sub Com-pack , Summer & Winter Type, Prefer Leather But I'm Open To Other Thoughts :smt1099


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

borris said:


> For A PX 40 Sub Com-pack , Summer & Winter Type, Prefer Leather But I'm Open To Other Thoughts :smt1099


You'll have to try a few different holsters for a happy fit.

I own the same gun.
I pocket carry it mostly with the proper pocket of course


----------



## borris (Oct 28, 2012)

That's Good In The Winter Up My Way You Mostly Have Some Type Of Coat On , And I'm Mostly In Jeans Year Round Dress Casual All The Time


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Black , sorta baggy jeans will hide the print. Even a baggy pair of blue jeans might work.
Just baggy enough to hide the print and to access the pocket carry px4 sub

I like black or darker colored pleated pants my self.
Good luck


----------

